# [LF] Pokemon Mystery Dungeon RP



## Kaiser Wolves (May 30, 2022)

Hello there! 

As the title of this post suggests, I am hoping there is someone out there who would be interesting in working on a role play set in the Pokémon Mystery Dungeon universe. 
I am really hoping to spend time building our characters and making a story around them hence the desire for something that can hopefully go long term so we can have the ideal time to flesh everything out.
Ideally; I would really like to play a human who has been plucked from his/her normal life and has to adapt to this new situation in life. I feel like this would create a lot of character drama and perhaps a lot of future  inner turmoil. 
I would hope we could have some conflict that would carry with it more consequences and drama that you would typically see in the games, including decisions that may have really negative outcomes, more visceral action themes with injuries or attacks that would carry with them some actual ramifications. I also really hope there could be a blossoming friendship or even romance between our two characters if that is something you are open to!
Of course I am open to anyone’s ideas as well and characters as well. I like to consider myself super open minded with stuff like this and I encourage anyone to speak their mind and not be nervous at all. 
Anything more specific like character details, type of Pokémon being played can be discussed in the future as I know those options may change depending on what you want. 

As for some extra details that I guess are important:
- Pokemon (and their subsequent evolutions) I tend to play most are; Eevee, Emolga, Pikachu, Snivy, Espurr, Growlithe, Oshawott, Fennekin, Absol, Zangoose, Ralts.
- While I do not have a set word requirement per response, and understand that some responses are going to be longer than others, I do request that every response you give me progresses the story or conversation in someway and give me to work off of. I tend to be a little more on the wordy side and usually write about 1-3 paragraphs per response, depending on the situation at hand.
- NSFW elements can be explored. As long as we are close in age (I am 24 FYI) and its not the centre of the story, I think those moments can be quite fun and engaging~ Just note I am not the most kinky or hyper sexual person so I don’t think anything would be too intense.
- I am a pretty busy person in my daily life and I cannot guarantee I would be able to sit down for many hours a day sending response after response. My goal is to at least provide you with one decent response every day or two at the bear minimum! 
- I am open to RPing either here or on Discord

I look forward to talking with you~


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Jun 4, 2022)

Weekend bump!


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Jun 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 26, 2022)

Yeah sure I'd like to try.


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Jun 27, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Yeah sure I'd like to try.


Hey there! 
Thank you so much for your interest, feel free to shoot me a DM anytime~


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Jul 13, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Aug 9, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Oct 22, 2022)

Gonna Give this one last bump


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm interested


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Oct 24, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'm interested


Hey there! Feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## vorefan (Oct 29, 2022)

id like to try


----------



## vorefan (Oct 31, 2022)

im intrested!!


----------

